# Do your other halves participate in your forum questions?



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

I've often wondered if the fact we're here asking such intimate questions relating to our personal lives means we're (a) very sad and at our last post before leaving (b) the only one really trying in our relationship (c) the one least able to try in our relationship & therefore seeking outside assistance
and I honestly don't know which I am, nor if it even matters. I've learned a lot from just a short while in this forum so I'm in credit....... (or indebted, of course!) Back to my thread title.....do your other halves know you've posted? Have they seen the answers? Contributed?


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

NO

It is a great point but most SOs would probably be unhappy that they have been portrayed as such monsters. hhaa.
You need to add 
D. Decided to give up and just looking for suppor tthrough that process
E. All of the above


----------



## Needy_Wife (Mar 10, 2010)

Nope...no way. I considered telling H about it, but have since changed my mind. He can find his own sources. I fall under the "Only one that cares".


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

She doesn't know - this is my "safe" place emotionally speaking.

I wrote something earlier about how this is almost like therapy. The anonymity lets me feel free to say things I wouldn't say to my wife, friends or family.


----------



## pokergirl007 (Mar 17, 2010)

Nope - My husband doesn't know that I post here... not that I think he would care but I agree with the others I just found this site too (perhaps stumbled upon it exactly when I needed it most) and it helps me clear my head and its comforting (sorry all) to know that I am not in the boat alone.


----------



## unloved (Feb 17, 2010)

Nope hubby doesn't know and would probably be mortified. 

I came here in complete dispair with one foot out the door. I have learned so much from these forums, I'm grateful.

I really need these forums as an outlet since I've not confided in anyone else about my marital problems.


----------



## losinglove (Dec 8, 2009)

Not really. She knows I go to a forum to read, get advice. She doesn't know the details I post though ( not that I give many  ).

Sometimes I tell her about a thread I have read.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I am the odd one here. 

I share Everything I post/say in questions & advice with my hubby - if it relates to him and I want him to learn something, or I have learned something that could be of value to us. I share even the hard emotional stuff I write about him (most of it was MY problem anyway), none of it is a surprise as we deeply confide all to each other pretty much daily. We have come to a very very very wonderful place just learning stuff while I have been here. 

I WISH he would post stuff himself but he is just not the type to take the time to read, write & post in any forum. I even go to the Chevy Boards & Post FOR him if he has questions about his truck.


----------



## lost2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

My husband knows that I am here and the subjects I post on. He is not presonaly interested in being part of this (or something like it) I;ve suggested he might get some good out of it. I've told him some of the advice I have been given. 

He supports me being here, and knows that I am speaking bluntly here about our relationship and it's issues. I have never told him word for word the wording of my posts, however he has never asked- if he did I would tell him. I think he doesn't want to know for the same reasons I don't offer.

We've discussed how it's nice for me to be able to come in here, being anonymous, and out it all out here and get opinions. Sometimes you don't want to talk about this kind of stuff to the people close to you for fear of giving them a worse impression of your spouse/SO because of the need to vent and all. 

He agreed that he thought was I was doing was a good move and healthy one. he has even gone as far as to say that he has noticed some change in my moods and attiutde towrds out marriage in a possitive note since becoming part of TAM. (no drastic overnight miracles, but little gradule changes from being able to vent and lighten some burdens.)


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't know let me think a moment...

"HONEY! Do you participate in my forum questions?"


----------



## Tanelornpete (Feb 2, 2010)

Affaircare said:


> I don't know let me think a moment...
> 
> "HONEY! Do you participate in my forum questions?"



No dear, I never post on any thread in which you've entered any responses.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Tanelornpete said:


> No dear, I never post on any thread in which you've entered any responses.


I didn't think you did. Thanks Honey! :ezpi_wink1:


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

ya my H knows. he's sitting by me right now. but i didnt let him know at first when we were having serious issues.


----------



## lost2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Affaircare said:


> I didn't think you did. Thanks Honey! :ezpi_wink1:


you guys are too cute lol


----------



## mugglemom (Nov 15, 2009)

Nope, doesn't know I'm here posting. Just thinks it a "hobby" board as I have previously been on others (ie Harry Potter) for discussions with likeminded individuals. I don't think he'd be too happy with it though.


----------

